# Tips for an Aussie re-locating to Gran Canaria



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Our family of 4 will be relocating to Gran Canaria in the next couple of months from Australia. My Husband works in Africa, currently in a FIFO roster 6weeks on 3weeks off. The company he works for is funding our move and have given us lots of support so far.

But as a Mother of a 15year old and a (will be) 7year old, I am seeking information/advice for a smooth transition.

We have applied for a couple of International Schools over the last few days and think that Canterbury may be the best fit for both our girls. The youngest is a budding performer (loves to sing and act out), and the 15year old has sound sporting abilities and interests (she Rows and is a Goalie for field Hockey), but she is an introvert and in her own words “don't make friends easy” 

My questions to the expat community are:
1) What are your tips to make this a smooth process for my 15year old Girl? (Who I am most worried about)
2) Can you suggest a sporting club for us to be involved in? (I am a Personal Trainer and will absorb into any sport to suit my daughter)
3) Is there a Rowing Club?
4) From your experience, how do Teenagers adapt to the Island lifestyle?

Your feedback will be so greatly appreciated!! Also… a question for myself… I do not know any Spanish, how hard/easy is it to pick up? We have Spanish Lessons included in our re-location package.

Thank you!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cassie17 said:


> Our family of 4 will be relocating to Gran Canaria in the next couple of months from Australia. My Husband works in Africa, currently in a FIFO roster 6weeks on 3weeks off. The company he works for is funding our move and have given us lots of support so far.
> 
> But as a Mother of a 15year old and a (will be) 7year old, I am seeking information/advice for a smooth transition.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

If you have Australian passports rather than EU, I guess you have the visa situation in hand?

You're absolutely right in choosing International school for your children, but I don't know Gran canaria so can't help with local info.

The best advice I can give you about learning Spanish is to work at it. The first year to 18 months after we arrived I sort of looked upon learning Spanish as my 'job' & put every spare moment (after looking after the family) into it. As a family we tried to never speak English when we were out - not to each other at first of course, but in shops, bars & restaurants. 

We had Spanish TV & bought magazines in Spanish. Mine were much younger & were in Spanish school, so it was a breeze for them. I'd expect some resistance from yours at their age - though of course they'll be taught Spanish as a subject at school.


----------



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, our visa is in hand. We are very lucky to have this managed by my Husbands employer.

Ok then... 12 to 18 months, if I work hard at it. I am not daunted at all haha ;-) But yes, the plan is to emerse ourselves into the culture as much as possible in an attempt to adapt quickly... We'll see how that goes 

Thank you once again, 
Cassie


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Where on Gran Canaria? I know the island fairly well, I have never heard of any one rowing, there is a Nautical club in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

There is sea kayaking/windsurfing/kite surfing/mountain trekking/quad biking/horse riding and shooting on Gran Canaria so you won't get bored easily


----------



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

We haven't decided where to settle yet. Our plan is to stay in temporary accomodation until we decide what is best for us. Is there an area you would suggest?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> There is sea kayaking/windsurfing/kite surfing/mountain trekking/quad biking/horse riding and shooting on Gran Canaria so you won't get bored easily


You forgot the main island activity of eating and drinking…………………


----------



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Now sea kayaking, wind surfing and kite surfing sounds like us! What fun! Which beaches support these activities?

Eating and drinking... yes we like that too ;-) Well, not necessarily the 15 year old ha!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cassie17 said:


> We haven't decided where to settle yet. Our plan is to stay in temporary accomodation until we decide what is best for us. Is there an area you would suggest?


I personally would avoid the southern towns on the island, they are tourist resorts, very nice for a winter break, but full time resident, no not for me. Sadly on this forum there are few posters from the Canary Islands, if any who actually live on Gran Canaria. Go on to Facebook search Gran Canaria, and look for the name Alex Bramwell, he has lived on the island most of his life and has a wealth of information.

I go to Gran Canaria next month, for a weekend, 50 minute flight from here, nice hotel, good food, and we watch the glorious Las Palmas U.D. play their last home match of the season.


----------



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh thank you for the tip Hepa, and best wishes for you weekend away... sounds like a blast.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Bring Tim Tams, if you have any spare I could help with that!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cassie17 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yes, our visa is in hand. We are very lucky to have this managed by my Husbands employer.
> 
> Ok then... 12 to 18 months, if I work hard at it. I am not daunted at all haha ;-) But yes, the plan is to emerse ourselves into the culture as much as possible in an attempt to adapt quickly... We'll see how that goes
> 
> ...


lol - I didn't say I learned Spanish in 12 to 18 months. I did cut back a bit at that point though & was able to get by in shops etc. I was lucky to have Spanish neighbours who allowed me to practice on them & a couple knew just enough English to help, but not so much that we were tempted to chat in English 

13 years on I'm teaching Spanish but I'm still studying a little most days & still learning....

I just realised that your younger child is only 7. Mine were 5 & 8 when they started in Spanish state school - I'd seriously consider that for the younger child in your position.


----------



## Cassie17 (Apr 13, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> I just realised that your younger child is only 7. Mine were 5 & 8 when they started in Spanish state school - I'd seriously consider that for the younger child in your position.


Wow, your experience sounds amazing! I would love to hear why you suggest a state school for the younger one? Our contract at short will be two years at longest five... does this affect your opinion?

I also worry about her English as she is a bit behind in reading at the moment. I want to do what is best for her, no question, but I worry she will fall even further behind, or that she won't develop as she should.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

My questions to the expat community are:

1) What are your tips to make this a smooth process for my 15year old Girl? (Who I am most worried about)

I think joining a local sports club is a very good idea. Also consider doing things like organised walks at the weekends. 

2) Can you suggest a sporting club for us to be involved in? (I am a Personal Trainer and will absorb into any sport to suit my daughter)

The Club Nautico does sailing and kayaking, but I don't think there's a specific rowing club here. The Metropol is a posh swimming club, but there are others such as the Julio Luengo pool.

Sailing is a big thing here.

4) From your experience, how do Teenagers adapt to the Island lifestyle?

It's pretty laid back and outdoorsy for teenagers. Most of them seem to love it.


----------

